# What to Expect from a Mare (Behavior) after Foaling



## StardustandBreezysMom (Aug 5, 2016)

What kind of attitude changes should we expect in our mare after having a foal? Our little rescued mare was kind, sweet and gentle before foaling...1 week later, she seems to be a little more pushy and standoffish/grumpy and doesn't want to be caught when she's put out...I know they want to protect their baby but what should we expect and how do you deal with a very protective Mama? We have had her 8 months and rescued her while she was in foal so that's the only personality we have known. So far she hasn't been mean but she sure seems like she's heading in that direction...


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Aug 5, 2016)

Give her time. Go out with treats and see if she will come up and take them.

Some horses are mpre protective then others.

I know one breeder of minis has a mare that she has to halter her mare with a baracade between her and the mare. The mare will take anybody out when she has a newborn foal at side. She says after about a week, the mare becomes her normal self.

Just don't push so much, that she hirts you or the baby.


----------



## Debby - LB (Aug 5, 2016)

I'll agree with the reply above just give her a little time, and space. I would bet she'll settle down and be fine. Some horses no matter how gentle and affectionate they are before they can be VERY protective of new foals and do not want us bothering them at all. She may not get any worse that what you describe now but if you push her boundaries she may lash out so just give her her space.


----------



## Debby - LB (Aug 5, 2016)

P.S. Your foal is GORGEOUS congratulations on a healthy pretty baby. If you don't mind my suggestion please don't leave the halter on the mare.


----------



## Miniv (Aug 13, 2016)

You know what helps with most of our protective mares? We always give the mum love and skritches FIRST and tell her what a good mommy she is and what a good job she's doing.... I really do believe they appreciate it and understand the communication. I've seen mares visibly relax.


----------

